# Epson 9600 Rip Software



## paramountsg (Jan 14, 2009)

I am just getting into the printing aspect of the sign industry and possibly getting into t-shirts. I am looking at buying a used Epson 9600. My question is do I need a RIP and what is the best software for this printer? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i print straight to my 9800 with corel - no rip


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Depends what you're doing, for halftones/trapping etc. a RIP is pretty essential, if you're doing very simple stuff you can get away without one. I support Wasatch for screenprinting, it does everything you could want & more, I don't want this to become a sales patter but it is a good RIP and a lot of sign houses use it.
Agfa SelectJet is the best film, though we supply our own brand as well.
It really is up to you & your budget.


----------

